# هندسة الري والبزل



## ابو مصطفى الحلفي (29 سبتمبر 2007)

أسأل المهندسين الأعزاء بانه ما معنى هندسة الري والبزل وهل لها علاقة بالهندسة المدنية ......:69: :5: :15:  :81: :68: :67: :12: :1:


----------



## NORAHMED1 (4 يناير 2009)

yes brother
it is the Irrigation and drainage engineering

and it is part of civil engineering


----------



## نبيل طالب حسين (24 سبتمبر 2010)

helo maybe know mean of berm andditch in syphon


----------

